# I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way



I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.

But the Uber Company did not care, they just locked my account without investigation. And my star rating also fell below 4 stars.
Until October 2019, when I called them to require an investigation, after checking my DMV background and made sure no accident record, Uber Company reactivated my account, but only two days later, they hold my account again, their reason was that my star rating was too slow.

I complaint that my low star rating was caused by that fake report and you gave me only two days, how can I raising my stars up? But they did not care. They just urged me to pay to join the 7X7 course.

Last Friday, I paid $49 to learn this course and pass the test, they reactivated my account again. I began to driver Uber again since March 3 (Tueasday) and I worked hard and carefully to improve my star rating, also my star rating raised up from 3.77 to 4.04 in the pass three days.
But all in vain, On March 6 (Friday) evening, when I was ready to start out my Uber business, I found UBER COMPANY hold my account again! this time is permanent deactivation! And their reason is that my star rating is too low all the time!

I called the account support and asked them: I already improved my rating from 3.77 to 4.04 in three days, but you only gave me three days, how can I raise up my stars to 4.85 in such a short time!?

But they did not care, the lady just told me according their policy I can not drive Uber any more.

What a ridiculous deactivation!

My Uber driver brothers and sisters, how can I deal with this in justiced situation?

simon shen
03/06/2020 night


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Try Lyft?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Something smells here........ :whistling:


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Go to your local hub and speak to a real live person.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It used to be deactivation at 4.6. It's 4.0 now?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


They are anti Hong Kong drivers. I would start with a protest.... free Hong Kong and reinstate Hong Kong drivers. Madison Square Garden is a good place and try to recruit Spike Lee.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

C'mon man. 4.04* is too low! You should not work with people.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Try Lyft?


 trust me, Lyft is the similiar. I am ready to tell sth about Lyft.



TemptingFate said:


> C'mon man. 4.04* is too low! You should not work with people.


My rating fell below 4 mainly because that white lady rider made a shameless report. She said that I got accident and she injured but it was a lie absolutely.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> My rating fell below 4 mainly because that white lady rider made a shameless report


how many total rides do you have? A single 4 would not take you to a 3.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> trust me, Lyft is the similiar. I am ready to tell sth about Lyft.
> 
> 
> My rating fell below 4 mainly because that white lady rider made a shameless report. She said that I got accident and she injured but it was a lie absolutely.


One person can't bring down your rating that much. It takes many 1* ratings to get that low.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

swathdiver said:


> Go to your local hub and speak to a real live person.


thank you. but they also from Uber. Does it works?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

simonshen1973 said:


> thank you. but they also from Uber. Does it works?


Have you asked yourself why your rating is so low? A 4.5 is really really bad. And you're way below that.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> how many total rides do you have? A single 4 would not take you to a 3.


When I met that mean lady rider I did not ride many riders. Everything beginning. She made a fake report and gave me 1 star. Before that my star above 4.8


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> thank you. but they also from Uber. Does it works?


Yes, they are Uber, but they are people, not computers. It's the only shot you have left, take it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

simonshen1973 said:


> When I met that mean lady rider I did not ride many riders. Everything beginning. She made a fake report and gave me 1 star. Before that my star above 4.8


It used to be that you had to do at least 50 or 100 rides before Uber even looked at your rating.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> She made a fake report and gave me 1 star


......so how many total rides do you have now? Maybe screen shot your ratings might save a lot of time....maybe....


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

Coachman said:


> Have you asked yourself why your rating is so low? A 4.5 is really really bad. And you're way below that.


please read my story carefully. Why i fell below 4? clear in my story.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

How many trips have you given? How many 1* ratings do you have?



simonshen1973 said:


> please read my story carefully. Why i fell below 4? clear in my story.


Not clear at all. Just an excuse. Tell us your ratings distribution. How many 1* do you have? You are in denial.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

If you just begin uber steps, soon you met a lier rider report you and gave you one star, how good rating you can get?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....the smell is getting worse....


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> How many trips have you given? How many 1* ratings do you have?
> 
> 
> Not clear at all. Just an excuse. Tell us your ratings distribution. How many 1* do you have? You are in denial.


Let's clearfy: If three riders give you 5 stars and 1 give you 1 star, how good rating you can get?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

What’s that smell? My God, it’s coming from the original post!


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

I already told I was hit down at beginning of Uber. then long time holding account...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

......maybe screen shot your ratings or just spill how many total rides you have. Is the total 4?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


What a BS. I feel that you are not reliant the truth. Sorry I don't be mine on your story.

try Lyft .



mbd said:


> They are anti Hong Kong drivers. I would start with a protest.... free Hong Kong and reinstate Hong Kong drivers. Madison Square Garden is a good place and try to recruit Spike Lee.


 Spike lee can't enter Madison anymore. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> Let's clearfy: If three riders give you 5 stars and 1 give you 1 star, how good rating you can get?


So you only gave 4 rides total? Or you have 100 trips with 25 1*?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

simonshen1973 said:


> Let's clearfy: If three riders give you 5 stars and 1 give you 1 star, how good rating you can get?


4.0


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Has anyone read the entire story???
Everyone is asking a question that is answered in the original post.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> C'mon man. 4.04* is too low! You should not work with people.


Lol! A 4.04 is the equivalent to a 4% on a test boss. Here is an easy way to get your grade on uber. Get rid of the first number and move the decimal 2 places to the right. That means you got a 4% on the test. You sir have no place driving Uber and highly recommend never taking a job in customer service. Dark room photography development or factory work are probably more your thing. You dont drop like that from 1 ride!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Everyone is asking a question that is answered in the original post.


I did. I replied. Missed nothing....but the troll smell is getting stronger......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Have you run more than one hundred trips?

If you take the rip-off course, they should tell you the probationary period.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


I call Bullshit on these "details". 
Makes no sense, even for Uber.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I did. I replied. Missed nothing....but the troll smell is getting stronger......


I open all my windows and sprayed Lysol all over and still could smell BS from the OP.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

Coachman said:


> It used to be that you had to do at least 50 or 100 rides before Uber even looked at your rating.


Yes. But when somebody report you, Uber will looks at you immediately.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> When I met that mean lady rider I did not ride many riders. Everything beginning. She made a fake report and gave me 1 star. Before that my star above 4.8


Her 1 star would've put you down to 4.7 since you were 4.8.

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about it, just move on with life and dont let it get to you.


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

Ubernomics said:


> Lol! A 4.04 is the equivalent to a 4% on a test boss. Here is an easy way to get your grade on uber. Get rid of the first number and move the decimal 2 places to the right. That means you got a 4% on the test. You sir have no place driving Uber and highly recommend never taking a job in customer service. Dark room photography development or factory work are probably more your thing. You dont drop like that from 1 ride!


after I finished 7X7 course, they only gave me three days then deactivate. Can you raise up your star rating from 3.77 to 4.85 in three days?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


Slow Stars will Get You
Every Time !


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

simonshen1973 said:


> after I finished 7X7 course, they only gave me three days then deactivate. Can you raise up your star rating from 3.77 to 4.85 in three days?


Thats not the point, you should have never ever been at a 3.77, ever! It takes more than 1 (1 star) to get you there. That is crazy you were ever there


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread and the OP is a lost cause.

Not even worth the finger exercise typing out a response.
What's done is done. Let's say the story is true: He's permanently deactivated for a 4 star average rating.
This is a case where, if that is how the public reacts to him, it really is a lost cause.

Skip Lyft. Same thing would happen there. Abandon all gig driving, find traditional employment ASAP.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....the smell is getting worse....


Yeah. I can't believe how easily people here fall for these obvious trolls. "Mean white lady rider," one bad rating plunged him below 4, fake generic Asian "accent" ... ya sure you betcha.



doyousensehumor said:


> This thread and the OP is a lost cause.
> 
> Not even worth the finger exercise typing out a response.


But I want to know what a "steak VW" is.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't drive.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

simonshen1973 said:


> after I finished 7X7 course, they only gave me three days then deactivate. Can you raise up your star rating from 3.77 to 4.85 in three days?


Let's be clear, NO pax wants a 3.77 driver. Uber did you a favor by allowing you to even login @ 3.77 (which I don't believe).

It's one of the few times many drivers will AGREE w/uber. You have no business driving.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

@simonshen1973 can you post a picture of your stars and rating?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Let's be clear, NO pax wants a 3.77 driver. Uber did you a favor by allowing you to even login @ 3.77 (which I don't believe).
> 
> It's one of the few times many drivers will AGREE w/uber. You have no business driving.


Lyft will still take him!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> They are anti Hong Kong drivers. I would start with a protest.... free Hong Kong and reinstate Hong Kong drivers. Madison Square Garden is a good place and try to recruit Spike Lee.


I'm with this guy. Make sure you all wear masks and hold signs protesting Uber. If that doesn't work get a gaggle of people wearing masks and storm the green light hub!

it doesn't matter if you're sick or not the point is to make them think you are!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

simonshen1973 said:


> I already improved my rating from 3.77 to 4.04 in three days, but you only gave me three days, how can I raise up my stars to 4.85 in such a short time!?


You fail to tell us your rating before this one incident. One 1-star rating did not take you down to 3.77 by itself. And a decent car doesn't stall on the freeway. I wouldn't get in your car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> can you post a picture of your stars and rating?


I've asked several times in this thread. no response......


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I've asked several times in this thread. no response......


He can't post pics if I'm not mistaken - new member, only joined yesterday. Really curious to see that screenshot too.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Given your low rating I suspect there were a number of things that were in adequate about the level of service you were providing.

However, after reading your message carefully I highly suspect you were deactivated due to bad grammar.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

White lady???


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

He may be a troll or he may not be but regardless a lot of these questions have in fact been answered. He stated he just started driving Uber 3 weeks before this incident where he got the one star. I agree we need to know the total number of trips he's given but it really wouldn't take that much to drop his rating that low. He definitely could have had the new driver jitters while getting used to the job. Maybe he'd only done five or 10 rides a week in the couple weeks leading up to this. We all know the percentage of passengers who rate is pretty low. Let's say he had done 10 rides a week, prior to this accident on his third week. 20 rides 6 ratings. Even if he had five 5 stars and just the one 1 *, that would put him at 4.33. Now he said he was at a 4.8 before the bad rating so clearly he did not have all five stars before this incident. Possibly again new driver jitters. We all know as a new driver it does not take much to kill your rating. That aside though, they should have either just been done with him are truly give him the benefit of the doubt and try to work with him. Having him jump through all the hoops with no intention of letting him drive, is kind of crappy. Personally I think they should either just be upfront and honest saying it's not going to work or give him a real chance when they say they are.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Clearly if your star rating was to low


This is not the gig for you.

Try delivery.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> these questions have in fact been answered


kinda, sorta not. He could have just posted his total trips or a screen shot as I suggested way way upstream. He didn't. Would have saved a lot of time and speculation, aye?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

simonshen1973 said:


> Let's clearfy: If three riders give you 5 stars and 1 give you 1 star, how good rating you can get?


Da f:! Is a "clearfy"? Did you mean clarify?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It used to be deactivation at 4.6. It's 4.0 now?


i ordered an uber last year and was having a cig waiting for the driver. i decided to look at the profile which was something i had never done before and noticed guy was a 4.6...i was intrigued. i never heard of a driver with a rating that low. the guy shows up, he's got a peruvian flag hanging from the rear view and is BLASTING that central american circus music, lol. dude is JAMMING the gas and brakes hard whole ride plus misses my street :woot: guess it was legit.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> trust me, Lyft is the similiar. I am ready to tell sth about Lyft.
> 
> 
> My rating fell below 4 mainly because that white lady rider made a shameless report. She said that I got accident and she injured but it was a lie absolutely.


Why do you put the " WHITE LADY" WHAT THE F DOES IT HAVE TO DO WITH RACE OR GENDER? IF I DID THAT BEING A " WHITE LADY" WHAT WOULD I BE CALLED THEN. ??? TALK ABOUT RACIST PEOPLE!!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tismi said:


> Why do you put the " WHITE LADY" WHAT THE F DOES IT HAVE TO DO WITH RACE OR GENDER? IF I DID THAT BEING A " WHITE LADY" WHAT WOULD I BE CALLED THEN. ??? TALK ABOUT RACIST PEOPLE!!


Why are you screaming? No one can hear you anyway .


----------



## letsmeknowimRIGHT (Mar 7, 2020)

That stinks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why are you screaming? No one can hear you anyway .


LOL


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Everybody back up for a moment and reread his post.

He didn't get deactivated because he had a low star rating. He was deactivated initially for being in an accident.

So he was on strict probation when he returned. And it's entirely possible he got another rider complaint.

I think there's a lot more going on here than meets the eye.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

A steak VW? Did it come with a grill?


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

jaxgatorz said:


> A steak VW? Did it come with a grill?


All VWs have grills.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It used to be deactivation at 4.6. It's 4.0 now?


When Uber X started your car had to be no older then 3 years now it's 10 years.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


You have a horrible rating.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It used to be deactivation at 4.6. It's 4.0 now?


It varies by market and where in your market you're driving (yes, the algorithim picks up on neighborhoods and pax that downrate frequently) and whenever they get around to it, for whatever reason.

Also, I asked a rep once (real one, not call/write-in support) what the cut off rating was...

In my area of my market, 4.5 would get your account "bumped up" to human eyes for audit/evaluation. That person would not only look at the average rating, but if it was on an upward trend or downward one, what the comments were, and how the downrates were distributed. You're NOT going to be deactivated because you have too many 4* ratings, even if that was all you ever received, making for a 4.0 rating.

When that becomes a close call, they look at your cancellations... not just the rate, but the reasons, and if those reasons line up in proportion with the area they occur in. This is where frequent cancellations for no child seat at 2 am at a strip club will get you flagged, if not deactivated for fraud.

I know someone that was deactivated for too many cancels, for too long, and despite many warnings from Uber to lower his cancel rate. When he spoke to someone to try to convince them to give him one more chance, the person he spoke too had not only his current rates info, but his entire history since beginning, including acceptance....

You can't be deactivated BECAUSE of acceptance rate, but if there's another reason, they may look at acceptance as a factor for reconsideration or not.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’d love to see a screenshot of your ratings page


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It varies by market and where in your market you're driving (yes, the algorithim picks up on neighborhoods and pax that downrate frequently) and whenever they get around to it, for whatever reason.
> 
> Also, I asked a rep once (real one, not call/write-in support) what the cut off rating was...
> 
> ...


That's a nicely detailed, helpful response. What's the deal with that?

Kidding ... I appreciate these informative posts. Thank you!


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> But I want to know what a "steak VW" is.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Cut said:


> View attachment 426490


Oh! Of course!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

My referrer was driving at 3.5 star. She did earned her referral bonus while I was falsely reported and suspended for damaged headlight after I went to see the bldg mgr in the newly opened glh. I thought it was a retaliation from my legitimate *inquiry* into the possible accounting/billing errors of first 20 some payouts of $2.88 per trip.

We have no doubt there was a stick VW or some cars get engine quits in stop and go traffic, they even give it a new feature name now. The problem is America is a racial place, filled with people of all races God created for the global villages, if not WTO. The 7x7 takes money and did not reset the score or improve the riders' rating skill? You know what they call rating, we call it [Garbage in and Garbage out]. What can you rely on garbage input to turn out to be GOLD autonomously. Drive DiDi, not Uber or Lyft if you must do driving.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> C'mon man. 4.04* is too low! You should not work with people.


This person is spooking the pax or drives like my gf does . I SWEAR she drives so bad road rage every 5 minutes slamming brakes other lanes cutting people off ..


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

You're trying to claim that you had a 3.77 because of ONE person huh? Seems legit.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


There is exactly zero percent chance you have been honest.
One single 1 star rating can not lower your rating below 4.
You received precisely the justice a dishonest person deserves.

Now, if you want to hear some positive responses tell us the truth about how you managed to PLUMMET to a low of 3.77. As many of the drivers on here actually enjoy hearing about how bad your car had to be appearance/smell/etc and how badly you had to behave to garner such low ratings from so many drivers.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

If you drive the way you spell then you have no business on the road, just like you have no business on a keyboard.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Mole said:


> When Uber X started your car had to be no older then 3 years now it's 10 years.


In some market, it's up to 15 years. Not all cars are created equal anyway.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> In some market, it's up to 15 years. Not all cars are created equal anyway.


WoW


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Joking aside, dude got screwed by the automated system. In those first 3 weeks he may not have completed many rides and seems to have had a 4.8, not many rides and a few low ratings and could easily be below 4.0 in no time. The way he was reactivated means he probably wasn't allowed new driver discretion (regardless of total # of rides, reactivation is a probationary period) so the automated system kicked him out for low ratings. The automated system doesn't allow for special cases. He had a small window there in those 2 days after being reactivated to complete as many rides as possible to drown out the low ratings and hopefully get above 4.5 or 4.6. After 2nd reinstatement, same thing.

Something is fishy here though, if he had so few rides that his rating crashed, he should've also been able to bounce it back up with 20+ rides per day in either reinstatement period.

Uber's responses are pretty much scripted and either you fit into it or you don't. The hub can possibly help but its gone down too many circles of hell for a min. wage millenial to fix it. This isn't simple like uploaded documents being incorrect.

OP, you can't do much. You ask how "can I deal with this in justiced situation? "?

As for the original incident, the dude doesn't seem to have good communication skills, which are key to being an Uber driver. Car stalled in traffic? I'm guessing it could be a stickshift? In any case the pax took the abrupt stop to be an accident and from her perspective that's what she thought. That's where communication matters. If that happens usually you just joke with the pax and come to an understanding of what happened.

tldr; whatever


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> kinda, sorta not. He could have just posted his total trips or a screen shot as I suggested way way upstream. He didn't. Would have saved a lot of time and speculation, aye?


Doesn't change the fact the info has been provided, other than the total number of trips he has given. Just because it's not to your satisfaction doesn't mean it hasn't been done


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Doesn't change the fact the info has been provided


is it ok if I disagree with you? OP did not post a clear post on total rides. He hinted here and there, but no exact details of total rides. Read the thread; I asked way upstream. A few other members posted as well. OP ignored all of those requests. So for a change I"m not alone with my opinion something is off and maybe smelly. My opinion and it stands. 
&#127965;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> is it ok if I disagree with you? OP did not post a clear post on total rides. He hinted here and there, but no exact details of total rides. Read the thread; I asked way upstream. A few other members posted as well. OP ignored all of those requests. So for a change I"m not alone with my opinion something is off and maybe smelly. My opinion and it stands.
> &#127965;


OP is either a troll or has serious communication issues.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> OP is either a troll or has serious communication issues.


well, it certainly smells as I noted.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


Simon, you're a fool for wanting to keep driving for Uber. The company obviously doesn't care about you.

You sound like an able bodied man. Go out there and get a decent paying gig.

Uber drivers are just pathetic Bums chasing after the same Peanut. A waste of true potential!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Nightrider82 said:


> If you drive the way you spell then you have no business on the road, just like you have no business on a keyboard.


There's probably more to this than we know.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Change tha car rego, change email address, change name, change phone, try again.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

One can best hope for to sign into rideshare is 
*Being permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way. No hope, no expectation, no complaint.
Life goes on in a silent spring.*


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Love the way you made it racial right from the rip. I know you’re not smart enough to recognize it, but you’re 100% a racist idiot. Glad you got terminated.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> is it ok if I disagree with you? OP did not post a clear post on total rides. He hinted here and there, but no exact details of total rides. Read the thread; I asked way upstream. A few other members posted as well. OP ignored all of those requests. So for a change I"m not alone with my opinion something is off and maybe smelly. My opinion and it stands.
> &#127965;


 Correct. He has not provided us with his total ride count and I specifically mentioned that in both of my posts.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool story bro!


----------



## Dontmessinmyride (Jan 1, 2020)

simonshen1973 said:


> I was permanently deactivated by Uber Company in extremely ridiculous way
> 
> I began to drive Uber in JUNE 2019 with a steak VW. But no more than three weeks, a white lady rider reported that I got an acident and made her injured. Actually she lied and the true story was that I stalled one time on the highway I 690 E because of the traffic jam and traffic flow was extremely slow, and no hit no scratch nobody injured absolutly.
> 
> ...


Looks like someone's city just got a lot safer. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> My referrer was driving at 3.5 star. She did earned her referral bonus while I was falsely reported and suspended for damaged headlight after I went to see the bldg mgr in the newly opened glh. I thought it was a retaliation from my legitimate *inquiry* into the possible accounting/billing errors of first 20 some payouts of $2.88 per trip.
> 
> We have no doubt there was a stick VW or some cars get engine quits in stop and go traffic, they even give it a new feature name now. The problem is America is a racial place, filled with people of all races God created for the global villages, if not WTO. The 7x7 takes money and did not reset the score or improve the riders' rating skill? You know what they call rating, we call it [Garbage in and Garbage out]. What can you rely on garbage input to turn out to be GOLD autonomously. Drive DiDi, not Uber or Lyft if you must do driving.


First time I was aware they have this ridiculous 5-star scheme. Have no idea what each star stands for, do you? [Attached is a screenshot from my inquiry into my referrer's scores]


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

simonshen1973 said:


> When I met that mean lady rider I did not ride many riders. Everything beginning. She made a fake report and gave me 1 star. Before that my star above 4.8


Your star math is crap. Or you are being dishonest



simonshen1973 said:


> Yes. But when somebody report you, Uber will looks at you immediately.


But they don't require the class until you have 100 rides


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

It appears that the OP has left the building.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We found the OP's story is plausible.

Judged by experiences suffered by other Uber drivers, we've more sympathy to the Simon's pleas. One mistake he made is to appeal to his Uber brothers and sisters for justice. There is not brother or sister you can count on for help, they just love your misery, if not laughed.



Diamondraider said:


> Your star math is crap. Or you are being dishonest
> 
> 
> But they don't require the class until you have 100 rides


Nothing about honesty or dishonest. Simon could mean his score was 4.8 before the badly matched ride as he recalled. He noted his scores went downhill afterwards. It was bad star scores given by the Uber on his phone, no audit, and no credibility check of the notorious 5-star scoring. Who is to say the 5-star rating is honest or not?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> We found the OP's story is plausible.
> 
> Judged by experiences suffered by other Uber drivers, we've more sympathy to the Simon's pleas. One mistake he made is to appeal to his Uber brothers and sisters for justice. There is not brother or sister you can count on for help, they just love your misery, if not laughed.
> 
> ...


Once again...MATH

And please don't use a conspiracy theory to dispute mathematics

drivers will not be deactivated during the first 100 rides due to a poor rating. After 100 rides, if the rating is below 4.6 the driver will have the option to be deactivated or take a corrective class in some circumstances.

(100 rated rides are the equivalent of 250 total trips.)

One bad rating by a white woman will not drive down your overall average by more than 4/100 of a point. He says his rating was 4.04 because of this woman's bad rating. If you do the math, you will see that prior to taking this woman his reading could not have been higher than 4.08.
4.08 sucks

100 rides x 5* = 5.00
99 5* and 1 1* =4.96

But since Uber does not start dropping old ratings until you have 500 rated trips, the impact of a one star on a new driver who just completed probation is even smaller than .04.

P is not a good driver. Reading the back I see the OP answered the suggestion to sign up with Lyft by stating that lift treats him the same way in the achieves the same rating. As we know, Lyft gives five stars to all trips that are not rated by the passenger artificially inflating your real performance and yet the OP maintains a similar rating with Lyft and Uber.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Once again...MATH
> 
> And please don't use a conspiracy theory to dispute mathematics
> 
> ...


The original post looks like a GooG or BIDU translated output. It was not written originally in American Uber English. So to focus your mind on one simple math calculation is pointless.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> One bad rating by a white woman will not drive down your overall average by more than 4/100 of a point.


But maybe those white ladies' ratings have more weight in the overall ranking...? &#129335;‍♂ :whistling:


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

This is God giving you very clear hints that this is not for you. I humbly suggest you take the hints and move on, TSA is always hiring and with a 3.77 rating, sounds like you will fit in nicely.


----------



## IroningMaiden (Aug 27, 2019)

He was "badly matched" with a white lady. We all know how _they_ can be.&#128580; As soon as he riding rider and stall in steak on slow move they turn mean and lie.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

IroningMaiden said:


> As soon as he riding rider and stall in steak on slow move they turn mean and lie.


I know, right?? So typical!


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> When I met that mean lady rider I did not ride many riders. Everything beginning. She made a fake report and gave me 1 star. Before that my star above 4.8


The greatest you can go from a 4.8 is 4.17 after a one star. There must be more than 1 bad review for you to reach below 4.0.

I will simplify it. The math done to calculate the points is to add all of them up and divide by the number of rides. Simple math. The most points that you can lose from a one star is proportional to the lowest trips possible. You said you were 4.8 before you met her.

Assuming you were at the lowest amount of rides at 4.8 rating is ... 4 rides at (5 stars) and 1 ride at (4 stars). (5+5+5+5+4)/5=4.8
Now getting a 1 star after that you have (5+5+5+5+4+1)/6=4.16666666

With that being said you must have had more than that ride that gave you one star.

Either you are real dumb, or a real troll.


----------



## Ridesharegal31 (Jun 6, 2020)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Yeah. I can't believe how easily people here fall for these obvious trolls. "Mean white lady rider," one bad rating plunged him below 4, fake generic Asian "accent" ... ya sure you betcha.
> 
> 
> But I want to know what a "steak VW" is.


&#129315;


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> C'mon man. 4.04* is too low! You should not work with people.


i got got a 4.03 and no warnings so unfair deactivation by far


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

I got deactivated with a 4.95 rating over 15,000 trips. No recourse except getting the news from"Mario". Uber is scared to death of Karens.


----------

